# Drawdown Begins



## tomahawk6 (30 Jun 2011)

This image sums up Canada's drawdown in Afghanistan. A job well done !! 







Master Cpl. Caryl Schorderet, 28, left, and Cpl. Derrick Noonan, 25, both of Quebec, Canada, celebrate upon boarding a helicopter at Forward Operating Base Sperwan Ghar to begin their journey home Thursday, June 30, 2011 in the Panjwaii district of Kandahar province, Afghanistan


----------



## Bellesophie (1 Jul 2011)

Good Job !!!! Welcome back home !


----------



## ReneeClaude (1 Jul 2011)

Welcome back home. Thank you for serving!!


----------



## observor 69 (1 Jul 2011)

Canada Day in Kandahar has the vibe of a goodbye party as mission ends 
Murray Brewster, The Canadian Press2011/07/01
KANDAHAR, Afghanistan - The final Canada Day in the Kandahar desert was a time of celebration, reflection and fond wishes for troops who are in the cusp of ending the country's longest shooting war in two generations.

The festivities, which started early Friday with music and games outside a new Canada House at Kandahar Airfield, had the vibe of one big goodbye party.

There was extra cause to celebrate because the holiday is one of the few occasions troops are allowed two beers and barbecued hamburgers.

But a hint of wistfulness also crept onto many faces and into a number of comments as the day went on.

"It's about time to go home," said Cpl. Olivier Guenette, who rolled back onto the base late Thursday, with the battle group's reconnaissance platoon.

The first stop on his road home was Kandahar Airfield's Tim Horton's coffee shop.

"It's been a long tour," said Cpl. Kevin Bernier-Drolet who, along with Guenette, clutched sweating iced coffee cups in the sweltering heat.

Canadian troops have been streaming back through the gates of the airfield, NATO's main base in southern Afghanistan, for weeks as U.S. units occupy their far flung combat outposts, many of which have been around since the mission began.

"It is just one more reason to celebrate," said Capt. Nick Heiler, a C-130J pilot, who has been hauling a lot of equipment between Kandahar and Kabul for the new training mission Canadians will be a part of once Canada's combat role wraps this month.

"Everyone's here just to have a good time and reflect on the memories and the good times they've had, I'm sure."

Surveying the passing crowd from his folding camp chair, he said: "Everyone's happy, having a good time. With the two beers it's making everyone happier."

Although the combat troops are departing, Heiler's group will be in Kandahar until November as part of the nearly six month-long teardown of equipment and vehicles.

One of the air force maintainers could see the relief in many of the front-line troops, whose deep tans distinguished them from some of the Edmonton-based soldiers who are coming in to do the packing.

"There are a lot of different groups here and I'm sure a lot of the army are happy to be heading out," said Capt. Jean-Francois Durfesne-Beauchamp, of Task Force Canuck.

Defence Minister Peter MacKay acknowledged the apprehension a lot of the troops felt about the withdrawal and the move towards a training mission.

He said he spoke to a number of them who wonder what will happen to all of their hard work once the Afghans are in charge.

"So much of the future of this country will rest with the Afghan government itself and its capacity to continue the good work of Canada and our ISAF partners," he said in a brief interview Friday. "Will it hold, is the enduring question." 

A special message of support for the troops from Prince William and his wife Kate was read by MacKay late Friday prior to a concert.

The royal couple, who took part in celebrations on Parliament Hill, said they wanted to thank soldiers from the bottom of their hearts for their commitment and contribution to peace.

"This has not come lightly," said the message signed by both of them. "Because the Canadian Forces are always to the fore, the sacrifices have been great. They have made a difference to the lives of the many thousands who most needed assistance through compassion and humanity."

The message was greeted with polite applause from the soldiers, many of whom belong to the Quebec-based 1st Battalion Royal 22e Regiment.

A number of events took place throughout the day with special guests, including Quebec comedians Andre-Phillipe Gagnon, Rick Mercer and Mike Smith — Bubbles from the Trailer Park boys.

With his trademark coke bottle-sized glasses and muddled expression, Smith stayed in character almost the entire time, delighting troops who've hoarded and swapped DVDs of the Halifax-shot comedy for years.

"Awesome. Awesome," one soldier kept repeating as he snapped dozens of digital photos of the actor.

Smith enjoyed his time with the troops who were "give'in her and gettin' things done," but said he was much happier living in a trailer park.

"I won't forget the heat and the dust and the sheer scale of everything going on over here," he said.

Toronto Maple Leafs general manager Brian Burke and defenceman Luke Schenn were also glad-handing among the crowd.

http://www.news1130.com/news/national/article/248347--canada-day-in-kandahar-has-the-vibe-of-a-goodbye-party-as-mission-ends


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (1 Jul 2011)

Now how should we celebrate the withdrawal?  Personally I would love to see a gigantic parade through downtown Ottawa... (or downtown Toronto just to see all the yuppies with starbucks in hand jaws drop)

The military has emerged out of this conflict as a proud, powerful and relevant force in Canadian society and I believe the celebrations should be reflective of this.


----------

